# Just sharing pics of my goaties!!



## Emmetts Dairy (Sep 22, 2010)

Just wanted to share!!  Everyone is healthy and happy...and I swear My girl Nora looks like "Tigger" !!! 







My Nora (who loves the camera she looks like "Tigger")





My beautiful buck Elias, who's oh so sweet!! (for now!)





My serious Nanette!  She does the Hokie Pokie!! I gotta get a video!





Elusive Elias again!





Nora playing hard to get!! (smiling the whole time!)





Nora again!!  Shes soo sweet...I almost want to put lipstick on her!!! LOL


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 22, 2010)

I like Elias's hairdo! You may have to change it from Elias to Elvis!


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 22, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I like Elias's hairdo! You may have to change it from Elias to Elvis!


I was thinking the same thing!  

Cute pics.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 22, 2010)

That's gotta be a "Togg Boy" thing, our Buddy looks the same...my daughter calls them "Jerry Lee Lewis" curls.

Cute Toggs.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Sep 22, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## warthog (Sep 22, 2010)

They are so lovely.  I can see why you would want to put lipstick on Nora, she really is a sweetie.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Sep 22, 2010)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> Nora again!!  Shes soo sweet...I almost want to put lipstick on her!!! LOL


Well, here ya go!


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 22, 2010)

PERFECT!  I LOVE IT!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Sep 22, 2010)

THAT IS SOOOO FABULOUS!!!!    

THANK YOU SOOO MUCH, THAT WAS VERY THOUGHTFUL!!!  

I JUST LOVE IT!!!!

(Now I dont have to ruin a good lipstick!!!!) 

PS  Im gonna make it my Christmas card this year!!! LOL!!  I just love it..thanks soo much again! Really great!!!




			
				greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> Emmetts Dairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Sep 22, 2010)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> THAT IS SOOOO FABULOUS!!!!
> 
> THANK YOU SOOO MUCH, THAT WAS VERY THOUGHTFUL!!!
> 
> ...


LOL! I'm glad you like it! When it gets closer to Christmas when Picknik photo editing as its Christmas logos up, I can change it around if you like.


----------



## warthog (Sep 22, 2010)

absolutely brilliant, good idea to make it a christmas card.

Oooh wondeful really made my day.


----------



## jross8897 (Sep 27, 2010)

They are sooooooo adorable!!!


----------

